# Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich



## Murrpower (9. Juli 2006)

Wer kann mir etwas über verschiedene Nahrungsketten im Gartenteich sagen? Links wären auch toll. Ich benötige die Infos für eine GFS aber mirt liegt das Thema Teich auch sehr am herzen (wir haben auch einen im garten). Danke für die Antworten im Voraus...

Gruß Colin


----------



## Jazzicca (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich*

http://www.google.de/search?sourcei...D:2003-43,GGLD:de&q=nahrungskette+gartenteich


mit 12.600 Links ....


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich*

Hallo Colin,

zunächst erst einmal Willkommen im Forum!
Was ist denn eine GFS? 

Links findest Du auch bei uns unter "Links" z.B. den - defekter Link entfernt - 
Solltest Du speziell zu diesem Thema noch ein paar gute Links finden, wäre ich über eine Information (auch per PN) sehr dankbar. Ich pflege nebenher diese Linkliste


----------



## Murrpower (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich*

@Annett Also eine GFS ist sozusagen ein Referat, welches wie eine zusätzliche Klassenarbeit benotet wird....

@Jazzicca Bei google hatte ich auch schon geschaut sonst hätte ich ja eure Seite nicht gefunden  

Also ich werde mir mal die links von hier anschauen.. Aber wenn mir einer von euch helfen könnte wäre das auch nichts schlecht...

Gruß Colin


----------



## Murrpower (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich*

Also 2 klasse links zum Thema hab ich jetzt gefunden:



http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/fortge/zzkette1.htm


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich*

Hallo,

danke für die beiden Links. Habe sie bereits in unsere Linksliste integriert.
Vielleicht können wir Dir ja trotzdem noch die eine oder andere Frage beantworten?! 

Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei Deiner GFS (was auch immer das ausgesprochen bedeuten mag)!


----------



## Murrpower (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich*

Ökosystem Teich und die verschiedenen Zonen/ Gürtel/ Schichten eines Teiches gehören auch zum Thema.. sagt mir einfach was ihr wisst...

Gruß Colin


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich*

Hi Colin,

zu den einzelnen Zonen hat Werner www.nymphaion.de was auf seiner HP.


Dann hab ich noch das hier: 

Und einer noch von uns hier im Forum: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1738/page-3

Alles nicht besonders umfangreich, aber vielleicht findest Du so wenigstens neue Suchbegriffe für Tante Google


----------



## Murrpower (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich*

Vielen Dank!

Gruß Colin


----------



## Murrpower (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich*

keine Hilfe mehr? :-(


----------



## Murrpower (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich*

Kann mir jemand Bilder von __ Libellen, Grünalgen, Wimpertiere, Rädertiere, Insekten- und Käferlarven, Libellen*und Molchen zur Verfügung stellen? Wäre toll... Danke im Voraus..

Gruß Colin


----------



## Silke (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Nahrungskette(n) im Gartenteich*

Hallo,
das gibts doch alles bei google. Und...arbeiten hat noch keinem geschadet


----------

